# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  BIBBA Conference 2014

## Rosie

Hi All

I haven't been on here for a while but I'm glad to see it's still thriving.  

I have great news for native bee enthusiasts as well as anyone else who might be interested in improving their bees or learning more about natives and near natives.

BIBBA have been busy planning their next biennial conference and have some early information which is ready for release.

It coincides with BIBBA's 50th year as well as SICAMM's biennial conference so they have joined forces to produce a bigger and better conference than in previous years.

Details below:

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*The BIBBA 50th Anniversary Conference combined with the SICAMM Biennial Conference*

BIBBA (Bee Improvement and Bee Breeders' Association) is pleased to announce their 50th Anniversary Conference in collaboration with SICAMM (Societas Internationalis pro Conservatione Apis Melliferae Melliferae) their European partners, hosted by South Clwyd BKA.

The conference is open to everyone and the focus is on bee improvement and the management of native and near native honey bees. The three day Conference will take place from 26th – 28th September 2014 at the Pavilion, Llangollen, North Wales, where delegates will learn about improving their own stocks of honey bees, whilst enjoying an excellent and varied social programme.

For those wishing to extend their visit, the Llangollen area benefits from stunning scenery and a variety of activities and culture to suit all tastes.

Enquiries to: Trisha Marlow 07812 518822 or bibba.uk@gmail.com

Further details of the event when available may be viewed at:
BiBBa: www.bibba.com
siCaMM: www.sicamm.org

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Current plans are for 3 simultaneous lecture streams covering all levels from basic methods of beekeeping and making increase, to advanced queen rearing  and academic studies.

Further details about the venue and Llangollen can be found on:   llangollenpavilion.co.uk

There is plenty of exciting stuff in the planning stage for the conference but I can't say too much until they are confirmed but it's showing all the potential of a truly memorable event.

I hope to see plenty of you there.

All the best
Steve

----------


## Jon

I'll be there. I was in contact with Roger Patterson about it a couple of weeks ago.

----------


## mbc

I'll be there too !  A lovely part of the world to spend a few days in September, and lots of interesting lectures by the sound of it.  Hopefully be able to put a few usernames to faces and share a dram or two.

----------


## Rosie

There might be free nosh for 400. I hope we get more than two!

----------


## gavin

> There might be free nosh for 400. I hope we get more than two!


That's a definite maybe from me.

----------


## Rosie

Gavin I would be most disappointed not to see you there - free nosh or no free nosh.  There promises to be a large contingency from our Irish brothers, not to mention the Welsh, English and all the Europeans that SICAMM will bring along.

The venue is capable of handling any number we can throw at it and the more we get then the better the programme will be.

Steve

----------


## greengumbo

> Gavin I would be most disappointed not to see you there - free nosh or no free nosh.  There promises to be a large contingency from our Irish brothers, not to mention the Welsh, English and all the Europeans that SICAMM will bring along.
> 
> The venue is capable of handling any number we can throw at it and the more we get then the better the programme will be.
> 
> Steve


I reckon I will get along - sounds excellent.

----------


## susbees

Hot off the press. Please register (just name and email) to receive information and notification of bookings opening direct to your email:

Here

Hope to see lots of you there,

Trisha

----------


## gavin

Hi Trisha

Very 21st century - I *am* impressed!  Done.

G

----------


## madasafish

Even I have registered...(must be old age and Alzsimers err.. how do I spell it?:-)

----------


## Jimbo

Registered.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> Even I have registered...(must be old age and Alzsimers err.. how do I spell it?:-)


is it spelled Aldtimers

----------


## Rosie

I am bit disappointed to see that the Scottish Beekeepers convention is to be held on 27th September when it will clash with the BIBBA conference.  It's far too late to move the BIBBA one but I wonder if there is any chance that the Scottish one can be moved for the benefit of anyone who wants going to both.

----------


## Jimbo

If my memory is correct it is also a holiday weekend for beekeepers in the central belt of Scotland

----------


## alan riach

I'm afraid it is too late to change the SBA conference date as venue and speakers have been booked for some time
Alan



> I am bit disappointed to see that the Scottish Beekeepers convention is to be held on 27th September when it will clash with the BIBBA conference.  It's far too late to move the BIBBA one but I wonder if there is any chance that the Scottish one can be moved for the benefit of anyone who wants going to both.

----------


## Neils

Registered.  I will do my best to make it.

----------


## Rosie

I will look forward to seeing you there Neil.  I had thought it would be too late to move the Scottish one Alan. It was worth asking though.

----------


## Easy beesy

Bit miffed they overlap but I registered with BIBBA before I know the sba date so it's Wales for me too.

----------


## Portsoy

Yes agreed clash of dates is a great pity, looking forward to Wales though


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## susbees

> Yes agreed clash of dates is a great pity, looking to Wales too. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Excellent. Look forward to meeting you all in Wales. Will be testing the email messaging service with details of ticket prices very soon. And more to come soon as  :Smile:

----------

